# Took Delivery Monday / Found This Morning



## ryandbrewer (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had the car for less than 48 hours.

Found a 1/4" cut in my headliner around the sunroof opening this morning.

Headed to meet with the service manager in about an hour.



click for larger view...

Ideally I want the entire thing replaced since the only fix I could imagine would be glue.

What horrifies me is that they will have to do some heavy dismantling and the new headliner wont fit right or worse - rattle / squeak. Not to mention service guys climbing all over the inside of my car scratching and scuffing everything.

Not happy!

On a similar note, does anyone have a rattle coming from their glovebox? Cant pinpoint it.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

hmm.... im sure i would not be happy too but i agree with you; i would keep it and somehow try to minimize the ugly look. it looks like its a little hidden up there soo it shouldn't be that bad.
but i would try go to dealer but i wouldn't let them replace the entire thing. cause ive learn that every time dealer take apart something; there is always something that is not correct.
rattle, broken clip, something not aligned correctly etc...

not saying a perfect job doesn't exist but most of the time they came out terrible in my experience.

but i would go to dealer and find out what would they say.
maybe get a few complementary services for it?

but its your call just my 2cents


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I wish you caught that before you left the lot. That would have been enough to negotiate a $4,000 mark down.


Its a reminder to me when I take delivery next month to do a complete eye over of the car inside out. Cause you never know what little booboos that occur during delivery that they might try to sweep under the rug hoping you won't notice.


----------



## ryandbrewer (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm shocked I noticed it at all. When I took deliver I went over the entire car with a fine tooth comb, inside and out. My salesman thought I was nuts, but I had warned him from the beginning about my hawk eye and requested they did not detail the car.

So I stopped by this afternoon. They took more photos and were 'looking into their records' on who did the PDI at the dealership.

They then were going to submit it to AoA to get approved for replacement.

There is no perfect outcome right now. Yes its minimal, yes its not in my line of vision, but as anal as I am it will always bother me AND completely unacceptable in a brand new $45k car.

I asked the service manager for the step by step process required to replace the headliner so I know how many pieces have to be removed and replaced before I agree to this solution.

Disappointed. Second day of ownership and the excitement bubble already popped.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

good time to request the black headliner if you wanted black


----------



## ryandbrewer (Nov 16, 2012)

T1no said:


> good time to request the black headliner if you wanted black


already did! i didnt get a clear answer.

of course that requires new A ,B & C pillars, sunroof & overhead light controls, and new visors.

which all means more destruction!


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm anal too and this would have annoyed me as well. I wish I went with the black because my dealership service guys left grease handprints all over mine that won't come out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

melillobm said:


> I'm anal too and this would have annoyed me as well. I wish I went with the black because my dealership service guys left grease handprints all over mine that won't come out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What, why were tampering with your sunroof?


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

That sucks balls. Anything else you noticed that people should be looking for?


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> What, why were tampering with your sunroof?


The handprints were around the door. My power windows are broken. They still don't know how to fix them. Basically told me I have to live with it. They kept taking the door apart and left the handprints on the liner around the drivers side door by the ceiling. Thread about about it is on this forum somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

melillobm said:


> The handprints were around the door. My power windows are broken. They still don't know how to fix them.* Basically told me I have to live with it.* They kept taking the door apart and left the handprints on the liner around the drivers side door by the ceiling. Thread about about it is on this forum somewhere.


Nope.


----------



## ryandbrewer (Nov 16, 2012)

I've decided i am going to live with it since the replacement process is going to require a lot of other trim pieces to be removed, including but not limited to the A,B & C pillars.

I feel like I should be compensated some how though - not necessarily monetarily but more like free services?, extended warranty?, accessories?... Does that seem fair?

What do you think would be fair asking for?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I completely misread this thread when I initially commented about why they were tampering with your roof, this is likely a mistake that would have occurred from build over in Germany. 

I'm going to definitely do an eye over my A3 when I get it (hopefully) next month.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

ryandbrewer said:


> I've decided i am going to live with it since the replacement process is going to require a lot of other trim pieces to be removed, including but not limited to the A,B & C pillars.
> 
> I feel like I should be compensated some how though - not necessarily monetarily but more like free services?, extended warranty?, accessories?... Does that seem fair?
> 
> What do you think would be fair asking for?


I'd probably make the same decision. That's a pretty small defect and mostly out of normal view, and I wouldn't want some dealer tech disassembling my entire interior above the belt-line just to fix it. You could probably even use some sort of glue to hold it down and make it look better. 

That said you did pay serious money for the car, and in exchange for dealing with it I think it's perfectly acceptable to ask for something of value from the dealer or Audi.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually purposefully ordered a non black roof liner. I think the black is nice in a larger car, but in a small car it makes it feel more closed in compared to a light roof liner.

I would have been pissed and eventually left it the same, because having them take apart the stuff would have led to more issues imo, and honestly I don't have the time to keep running in and out of the dealership.

As for compensation, Depends on what you already have with the car. If you haven't gotten them yet, you should get them to install the stainless steel pedal set.


----------



## ryandbrewer (Nov 16, 2012)

New update - AoA has agreed to replace the headliner with black. Which of course will include pillars changing to black, mesh sunroof shade, visors, sunroof switches & light cluster, etc...

While this is not much of a change from their original offer, at least if I decide to do it I will be getting what I want not just a replacement... 

But this is A LOT of work now (vs just swapping the ceiling to an undamaged gray) Not sure if its the right solution.

Still not sure what I should do.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Wow, that's a pretty good outcome. Probably helped your situation that Audi is so flush with cash right now. 

I'd probably take that offer if I were you since they're willing to replace everything with black.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

take it.


----------



## ryandbrewer (Nov 16, 2012)

So it seems like AoA wasn't completely clear on their offer, even when I specifically asked if the headliner meant changing over all the other matching parts as well - and they confirmed yes :

visors
visor lighting
sunroof switches
sunroof mesh cover
grab handles above the doors
A/B/C pillars
seatbelt height adjuster
rearview mirror
overhead front & rear lighting & switches


I was about to schedule to have the work done and now they say they "...agreed to replace the headliner in the color that you requested, but all other accessories that would need to be changed would have to be covered by you...you would only pay for parts, no labor..."

Why the hell would I want a black roof and gray EVERYTHING else? Man that would like sharp...

Idiots.


----------



## Evolvd (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm surprised you actually thought they would replace all the other parts for free. :screwy:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I would ask for a replacement car, not the roof. Come on that car is new.


----------



## ryandbrewer (Nov 16, 2012)

I didn't damage the car. They did. It's customer service. It's making what is wrong with a $45k car right again. Don't offer a replacement option if you're going to half ass it.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Evolvd said:


> I'm surprised you actually thought they would replace all the other parts for free. :screwy:


Second that. While I too would be pissed if part of my car was messed up, there is no obligation other than to replace the messed up part, and maybe a little something to compensate you for the time wasted.


----------



## Disarm99 (Jan 2, 2010)

Youll have other damage and rattling from removing and reinstalling the headliner. Not worth it.


----------

